# Good places to learn to ride around SLC



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Ill be moving there in about 2 weeks from tampa, fl and I really want to get into it but have no idea where to start. I Really dont know anyone there so ill be starting from scratch (lucky me). I have looked at brighton online and that seems like a pretty cool place but obviously i havent ever seen any of them. I will be living around sandy/draper area.. Any advice on places to start out would be nice. Also, is the general attitude with riders pretty easy going, easy on the new guy thats trying to learn or if you suck, they hate you type?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

brighton is best place to learn if you live in the valley simply because they have a learners ticket .. it only gives you access to two lifts but as someone new you wont be ready for the terrain of the other lifts anyway..

theres always gonna be asshats but thats the nature of the beast tbh.. as long as you dont tard out folks will be cool.. everyone falls everyone has to learn even the cool kids so dont get too uptight about that


----------



## Phr34k (Nov 18, 2008)

i don't know about specific resorts, but i rarely see riders giving new people a hard time. it's not uncommon to see a more experienced rider giving helpful and friendly advice to someone who's learning. bring a friend, go with a group, or even ride alone; u'll like it


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

roughly, on average for someone new how long does it take to start getting comfortable enough to start taking SMALL jumps and stuff? thats what I ultimatly want to do but obviously i wont be doring it on my first day or anything and im not really the type to attempt stuff I know i dont have a chance of landing.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Heah Wolfie..not all eastcoaster's are bad. But yeah I get you on that some are real A-holes:laugh: In my 3 years riding I've only gotten help from one kid before when he saw me trying to walk or hop, across some flats strapped in.. But seriousely who cares what people think if you suck at the first, we all do even the pro's. Also learning to hit jumps and other things will all depend on how quick you learn to ride. But dont try to speed up the process by not learning the proper way..Just have fun with it, you'll be fine:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

im not worried about sucking, everyone does at one point I just dont want people being assholes and not letting me get a chance to learn.. I know some people can be like that, just wasnt sure the overall attitude with that kind of stuff


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the learning curve isnt too bad ..especially if you have a solid skate and or surf background. I didnt learn until i was 25 after i moved to slc from alabama but i did have about 11 years of skating to help me figure things out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

well I dont skate or surf lol

Im not retarded, I can ride a skateboard, skim board and I do that florider wave (the stationary wave you see on ships and in theme parks, we have one in a store here in the mall) not to mention wake boarding and stuff that I have done a bit of.. the only thing is it doesnt seem like any of those things lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

if you already know how to use edges and carve on a wakeboard you should catch on pretty quick. i'd say 3-5 days of riding before you start to feel comfortable. i think most people around SLC will pretty much just leave you be as long as youre stickin to the beginner runs until you progress. solitude has a "baby" park that is really good for learning the basics of rails and small jumps without being intimidated by the cool kids - definitely check that out once you feel up to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

awesome, thanks very much for that. I will for sure check out the park at solitude. One thing I hate is being the guy who keeps falling and getting in everyones way.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

hey no rails at solitude just a small bit of man made things few bumps couple hips ... brighton has alot set up at the bottom right now while they wait for the my-o-my run to fill in. they are having the rome premature jibulation contest this weekend in the middle park called candyland which usually just lil jibs and stuff so guess thatll get built tomorrow. ill admit though brighton doesnt have the most beginner friendly park especially for jumping but the whole mtn is full of rollers and sidecuts that give you ample opportunity to learn stuff once youre ready

and dont worry about falling and bring in the way funny thing about snowboarding is if you dont hit somehting on one run its still there the next lol!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Few of us are heading out to Utah for MLK weekend. We're going to be at Powder Mountain. By then you should be comfortable with the basics and we'll take you into some more advanced terrain you prob wouldn't be comfortable with on your own.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

You lucky bastard! but seriously you are going to be in what is probably the best place to snowboard in the world. I would recommend spending some time at the canyons and park city while your a beginner as they have alot of terrain for beginners then when you get good, (should be quick as you'll have every opportunity in the world to progress) you should go to the places in the cottonwood canyons as they have the sickest stuff to ride


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

i agree with everyone. brighton is the shiz


----------

